# Buying Blueberry Seeds



## needyman (Jun 3, 2008)

ok i love fruity or aroma tasty bud now i need to know where in the land of mary jane i can purcahse some of these seeds to crop my own bud i've looked but no site has em or either it looks skeptical from buying there product


----------



## karmacat (Jun 3, 2008)

needyman said:
			
		

> ok i love fruity or aroma tasty bud now i need to know where in the land of mary jane i can purcahse some of these seeds to crop my own bud i've looked but no site has em or either it looks skeptical from buying there product



Try planetskunk http://www.planetskunk.com/marijuana_seeds.php/manufacturers_id/6/products_id/108


----------



## needyman (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 3, 2008)

Or Joey Weed at www.hempdepot.com. He has good BB f2s for a great price.


----------



## needyman (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks bro and do these seeds banks hide ne thing that will seem suspicious to the shippers. i dont want them to know they are shipping marijuana seeds then they might try to tell the feds about me lol


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jun 3, 2008)

You don't have to worry about getting caught, but you do have to worry about the government robbing your hard earned money by confiscating your seeds before they get to you. If you live in the US where seeds are illegal you want a package that can easily bypass customs, the only website that I know of that uses extreme stealth delivery (something more than just plain packaging to hide the seeds) is dutchbreed.com

People from the US have had success with a good number of seedbanks, but if you want to maximize your chance of actually receiving your seeds I would go with the seedbank that has the best packaging/shipping method out there.


----------



## needyman (Jun 3, 2008)

appreciate that info illusional fate


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 3, 2008)

hey check out www.seed boutique.com. got mine in less than 2 weeks


----------



## needyman (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah i will probaly get some of those Dutch Passion Feminised blueberry seeds they say they are " Feminised " does that mean the majority of the seeds are females or what does that mean ?? lol i dont want to waste $162 bucks on nothing 





			
				gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> hey check out www.seed boutique.com. got mine in less than 2 weeks


----------



## needyman (Jun 3, 2008)

anybody ? kno what that " Feminised "  mean at all ? thanks


----------



## jraddude (Jun 3, 2008)

they will all be females


----------



## needyman (Jun 3, 2008)

alright thnx bro jrad


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 3, 2008)

> they will all be females


Or hermies. I'd recommend some regular ol' seed if it's your first grow. I'd hate to see your 1st grow disgust you although I had a good 1st run with fems. For 162 bucks you could get quite a few cheaper strains to play around with and get the hang of growing first. Just my two cents...hope it makes sense.


----------



## needyman (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah man i thought about that lol i think i will try another strain thats a bit cheaper





			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Or hermies. I'd recommend some regular ol' seed if it's your first grow. I'd hate to see your 1st grow disgust you although I had a good 1st run with fems. For 162 bucks you could get quite a few cheaper strains to play around with and get the hang of growing first. Just my two cents...hope it makes sense.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jun 5, 2008)

Peakseedsbc has BB for $40


----------

